# Arkansas maybe



## Calraj (Dec 29, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what I should ask this breeder and what you think? Good or no? http://www.havaneseark.com/about-us/


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I find several red flags with this breeders website. They don't show you their dogs and there is no mention of any health testing that has been done on the parents. There is also mention of dogs being kenneled. They seem eager to fly a puppy out to you or arrange to meet you to pick up your puppy, like they prefer that you don't come to them. I would definitely want to see this place in person before I would even consider them.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree with above post. I would add though that I would not buy even in person unless they could prove health certificates you can look up on OFA. You could go there in person and meet them and they may be very nice, but that does not mean dogs will be healthy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They also don't register all the dogs with AKC... There are two other "non-resitry" registries listed on the site. To me, that says at at least some of these dogs are not eligible for AKC registration. Reputable breeders ALWAYS register with AKC unless they specialize in a rare breed that is not covered by AKC.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

To add more on the health testing, while hav breeders may not have the best websites, ALL of the reputable breeders have some commentary about health testing - for example:

http://www.tapscottbishavanese.com/

http://www.tigerlilyhavanese.com/

I dont know anything about these breeders personally, but they are HCA members and I posted their sites to show examples of the kind of information expected (the mention of health testing etc.).


----------

